# Sayoc Kali in Europe!



## Airyu@hotmail.com (Sep 23, 2003)

Hello Everyone,

Here are the details of the upcoming Europe Sayoc Kali event.

Gumagalang
Guro Steve Lefebvre


Sayoc Kali comes to Europe!
As seen in THE HUNTED

	For the first time in Europe, Sayoc Kali will be taught in a public seminar. Guro Steven Lefebvre (Kayan Dalawa Guro Sayoc Kali), will be in Warsaw, Poland for a two day event on October 11th and 12th, at the Warsaw Kali club.

	The SAYOC KALI system emphasizes the correct and effective usage of the blade without the primal or offhand reflexive responses that are more likely to occur with aggressive movements that are unfamiliar to you.  SAYOC KALI training includes the knowledge of how to use a single knife, with a progression to the use of multiple blades, in conjunction with empty-hand training.  

Cost: 1 day 80 euro/ 2 days 100 euro.

For more information contact Tomek Foik: braingame@o2.pl, or Guro Steve Lefebvre: Airyu@hotmail.com

Visit the Warsaw Kali Club website at www.impact.waw.pl

For more information on Sayoc Kali, please visit www.Sayoc.com


----------



## arnisador (Nov 7, 2003)

Can we get a review?


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 8, 2003)

Guro Ray Dionaldo should also be in England for about a week in December for a Sayoc Kali seminar.  I don't have exact details, but if anyone is interested, let me know and I'll see what I can find out.

Cthulhu


----------



## Airyu@hotmail.com (Nov 10, 2003)

Hello Everyone,

Here is a copy of Tomek Foik's review of the seminar. I had great fun training with this group of martial artist! We are already planning the next seminar in Poland for May of next year. As well, Fabian Tell is planning to have a Sayoc Kali seminar January 31st and February 1st in Stockholm Sweeden. I'll forward the details as soon as they are completed.

Gumgalang
Guro Steve L.

European Sayoc Kali Seminar review

It was the first chance to see and train Sayoc Kali in Europe. From Oct 10th to 13th I hosted Guro Steve Lefebvre, in Warsaw, Poland.

Guro Steve came exactly at noon on Fri, so on the way back from the Warsaw airport he got unusual chance of watching and participating in our traffic jams. That, and our way of driving for sure made him feel like in Boston...

We started from a general Q and A session about Sayoc Kali techniques, tactics and differences to other blade and Filipino arts. Then we spent some time on drilling Vital Template # 3 of 9. We also did a little bit of grappling and some stick and blade sparring. It took us only 7 hrs, so we were hungry for more, during Sat and Sun seminar training!

The first Sayoc Kali seminar was held on Sat and Sun, both days from 10 a.m. to 3 p.m. We concentrated on feeder mentality thinking, blade manipulations, 3 of 9 template done in various positions and ways, basic tactics, and then Transition Drill 1. Guro Steve patiently corrected us and answered all the questions, and there were a lot of them! Both days we checked some of these techniques in sparring, both between ourselves as well as against Guro. In fact our goal was to make him tired and finally beat him, but to be honest we were not successful... 

At the end of seminar on Sunday, everybody was impressed after Guro Steves weapons and empty hand demonstration. Although the number of participants at the seminar was not that big, we had people from Poland, Sweden and Lithuania. Participants were also from a variety of arts, ranging from Pekiti Tirsia, Lameco and even Inosanto blend, everybody trained hard and for sure would be dedicated Sayoc Kali students in the future.

Evening trainings were dedicated to polish all techniques and learn more about fighting applications. We asked hundreds of questions and I think finally got some of these things installed in our brains We did knife techniques as well as some stick and empty hands training.
Monday's training was a little bit different. Having 3 of 9 installed (I love this word now!) we practiced 3 of 10 and 4 of 12. This training was last at the end of the day, (I think Guro couldn't stand more questions and decided to give us something to just stop us asking and have a few minutes of break

All of the training sessions, were held at Saleta Fight Club (www.Saletaclub.com), a professional fitness club owned by Polish pro-boxer, Przemek Saleta. A Pool and sauna were just a few things we could use after these hard trainings.

Of course training was not the only thing we did. From the first day we did everything to teach Guro Steve the basic and most useful words from our language. After many, many hours of teaching Guro learnt the most important phrases, and was finally able to order a beer and say "thank you".
I can say that for sure we got a lot of fun and ate tons of good food... about the rest ask Guro Steve, please

It was great event and we found Guro Lefebvre great teacher and very nice and friendly person. It's our pleasure to have him as our teacher and friend. I hope the next visit will be very soon!

Gumagalang
Tomek Foik


----------



## arnisador (Nov 10, 2003)

Sounds like a great time!


----------



## Airyu@hotmail.com (Nov 11, 2003)

Hello Again,

Yes, I had a great time training with everyone who attended the seminar. Each person was so enthusiastic about learning, it motivated me to just keep going and going. Tomek Foik, and Marek Schmidt, were great hosts and excellent students! They kept me on my toes with questions, private instruction and sparring sessions. 

Tomek Foik, is now leading the first official Sayoc Kali training group in Europe. For more information regarding their schedule and meeting location please contact him at braingame@o2.pl ,
and visit his website at www.impact.waw.pl 

I will be returning to Poland in late May or Early June for another Sayoc Kali intensive, as well as Sweeden January 31st and February 1st. I look forward to seeing some of you that have emailed me soon!!!

Gumagalang
Steve Lefebvre - Kayan Dalawa Guro Sayoc Kali


----------



## Guro Harold (Nov 13, 2003)

Great Job!!!


----------



## dohap (Dec 25, 2003)

next seminar in Poland very soon


----------

